# Recessive red question



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a recessive red cock mated to a black hen and they have 2 babies together. So the babies are split for recessive red, right? and if I were to breed the babies together (not that I would) I would get red pigeons, right?

Just trying to understand the genetics of it all


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes. If you bred the babies together, 25% of their kids would be recessive red, 50% would be normal but carrying RR, and the other 25% would be normal and not carrying RR.
Also, if you mate the kids back to the RR parent or another RR bird, you'll get 50% RR and 50% normal carrying RR.


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Becky!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem!


----------

